# If you like dishcloths...



## mrsbee03 (Jul 31, 2014)

I think this one turned out nice! I don't post pics of my dishcloths normally, but this was a new pattern and color way for me, and I like them together. 
I also like that this one is completely reversible, so looks pretty on both sides.


----------



## Jeanett (Oct 19, 2013)

Beautiful


----------



## CalifJane (Jul 28, 2011)

I like it! Did you design it or find the pattern? Will you share it?


----------



## Grammyto3Ms (Aug 20, 2011)

That is lovely. I like the color and the texture. Can you share the pattern?
Grammyto3Ms


----------



## jeannemarie (Oct 3, 2011)

Oh I love that pattern! So pretty....


----------



## KnitGma (Apr 10, 2013)

Very pretty. I would also be interested in the pattern. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Crafty Gardener (Aug 9, 2012)

very nice


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Hiho (May 12, 2014)

Very nice! Do you have the pattern?


----------



## meetoo (Nov 20, 2011)

this is lovey - sure would like the pattern.......


----------



## mrsbee03 (Jul 31, 2014)

The pattern is from The Yarn Harlot's blog. Here's a link to the page:

http://www.yarnharlot.ca/blog/archives/2006/10/12/one_row_handspun_scarf.html

If you are on Ravelry, it's also listed there, but the pattern link takes you to this blog post anyway, so just though I'd shortcut it. 

By the way, the pattern is truly only one row, and only a 4-stitch repeat, so absolutely the easiest take-along pattern ever aside from straight garter or stockinette. I really love this one and will be making many more. I might even make the actual scarf one of these days as well.


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

Like it! Would also like the pattern.


----------



## Pansy Blabberfingers (Oct 29, 2011)

Way too pretty to be used as a dishcloth!


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

That is very pretty!! Love the stitches.


----------



## KnitGma (Apr 10, 2013)

mrsbee03, thank you for the link. I'm sure I will be making one soon.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

It did turn out lovely!!! I love the color way also!!


----------



## Deeknits (Apr 28, 2011)

I've made several scarves from that pattern, it's so easy! I love it for a man's scarf. This is one made for a gift last Christmas. Before blocking.


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

Wish I would have seen this before I started my pocket scarf, this would be pretty.



Deeknits said:


> I've made several scarves from that pattern, it's so easy! I love it for a man's scarf. This is one made for a gift last Christmas. Before blocking.


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

Very pretty. Great Job .



mrsbee03 said:


> I think this one turned out nice! I don't post pics of my dishcloths normally, but this was a new pattern and color way for me, and I like them together.
> I also like that this one is completely reversible, so looks pretty on both sides.


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

Did you use just 26 stitches for your cloth?



mrsbee03 said:


> The pattern is from The Yarn Harlot's blog. Here's a link to the page:
> 
> http://www.yarnharlot.ca/blog/archives/2006/10/12/one_row_handspun_scarf.html
> 
> ...


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

It is very nice.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

forgot about this thank you now i have it again


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

I too was going to ask for the pattern but see you already have posted the link. Thank you. It is a very pretty dishcloth and will have to make it.


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

MzKnitCro said:


> Wish I would have seen this before I started my pocket scarf, this would be pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mrsbee03 (Jul 31, 2014)

MzKnitCro said:


> Did you use just 26 stitches for your cloth?


I cast on 38 stitches for my dishcloth, and knit it on size 6 needles. I wanted the stitches to be somewhat tight because the pattern is rather stretchy horizontally, and I didn't want it to stretch out too much when wet.


----------



## mrsbee03 (Jul 31, 2014)

MzKnitCro said:


> Did you use just 26 stitches for your cloth?


I cast on 38 stitches for my dishcloth, and knit it on size 6 needles. I wanted the stitches to be somewhat tight because the pattern is rather stretchy horizontally, and I didn't want it to stretch out too much when wet.


----------



## MrsO (Apr 4, 2011)

I do like dishclothes. MrO will only use the knitted ones now. He says they get things cleaner than store bought.
Anything to get him to do the dishes! LOL
Thank you for the link.


----------



## mrsbee03 (Jul 31, 2014)

MrsO said:


> I do like dishclothes. MrO will only use the knitted ones now. He says they get things cleaner than store bought.
> Anything to get him to do the dishes! LOL
> Thank you for the link.


Lol! If only a dishcloth was all it took to get my hubs to do dishes....or any chores...

:mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Hazel Anne (Jul 24, 2011)

Nice work.


----------



## mrsbee03 (Jul 31, 2014)

Thanks all for your kind words.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

very pretty!


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Lovely pattern! :thumbup:


----------



## ITTY BITTY's GG (Apr 3, 2014)

THANK YOU for sharing-- I have been making the almost lost washcloth pattern for little girl bibs and I think I like this one to work up for some boy bibs


----------



## kacey66 (Sep 9, 2013)

Beautiful! Thank you for sharing and for the link.


----------



## May (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern... It is wonderful!!! 
and... I love the part "knit until you can't stand it anymore" for the scarf... 
I bet it is warm too... "gloat, but nicely"...
Will start off with the dishcloth just for fun...


----------



## shelindo (Jul 1, 2011)

Bookmarked! Thanks for the link.


----------



## Lolliesue (Feb 4, 2013)

Very nice. I have a dish cloth pattern I also make. Does this one holds it's shape after laundering ?


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

What a beautiful dishcloth,beautiful work and colours.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Really nice pattern. Thanks.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Very pretty.


----------



## Nana Mc (May 31, 2013)

Yes, it is very nice!


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Very pretty.


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

love the color I seem to be drawn to it of late.


----------



## carmicv (Mar 21, 2014)

I might have missed it but what yarn brand did you use? Thks


----------



## brims (May 15, 2012)

I was looking for the washcloth pattern (need more coffee) when I realized you used the scarf pattern to make the washcloth. I have done that a few times, used a scarf pattern to make a washcloth to see if I like the look of it. I refer to this as a repurposed swatch.


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Nice pattern


----------



## CBratt (Dec 6, 2012)

I couldn't find the pattern on Ravelry OR on the blog! Can someone tell me what I am doing wrong?


----------



## scgrandma245 (May 21, 2011)

I am going to try to do this pattern for socks. Think it will work. I will let you know.


----------



## ginnyfloyd (Jul 22, 2012)

Thank you, I was looking for a simple pattern to use for a men's scarf. Can't wait to get started


----------



## CBratt (Dec 6, 2012)

Duh! I found it! Thank you!


----------



## yanagi (Jul 7, 2013)

I really like that pattern.

A friend asked me what the difference between a dish cloth and a face cloth was. I really have no idea. I just use them for either. (I do tend to put a hang loop on dish cloths but not on face ones.)


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Love it!

Hazel


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

It looks very nice.


----------



## cullenbe (Jul 3, 2011)

Very Pretty


----------



## Grandma Lu (Oct 11, 2013)

I am not very computer savvy, so I am having trouble finding the pattern. What is the name of it? Maybe that would help. Thanks. I love it.


----------



## kinspirit (Oct 15, 2011)

Put me on the pattern list also!


----------



## nannie343 (Aug 15, 2012)

Love you dishcloth, very pretty pattern.


----------



## mrsbee03 (Jul 31, 2014)

Lolliesue said:


> Very nice. I have a dish cloth pattern I also make. Does this one holds it's shape after laundering ?


Sorry, but I can't tell you if it does. It hasn't reached the laundry yet.


----------



## mrsbee03 (Jul 31, 2014)

carmicv said:


> I might have missed it but what yarn brand did you use? Thks


Peaches & Creme, but I can't seem to find that color any more except on eBay, so it must have been in my stash for a bit, or just not in stock right now...?


----------



## Pattez (Feb 21, 2014)

Thanks, love it! Looks like something I could do!


----------



## mrsbee03 (Jul 31, 2014)

Grandma Lu said:


> I am not very computer savvy, so I am having trouble finding the pattern. What is the name of it? Maybe that would help. Thanks. I love it.


For those of you who can't find the pattern, the link I gave is to a blog post by the Yarn Harlot. Just scroll down a bit. The pattern is only one row, a 4-stitch repeat, so you might miss it if you are looking for something that looks like a full pattern! 
:-D


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Ooh very nice!


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

I like that!


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

Your dishcloth is beautiful! I love the colours in your yarn. You pictures really show the pattern well. Thanks for showing us!
I'll be making this one! Thanks for sharing the link. I MAY be making the scarf, also. Such a great take-along!


----------



## mrsbee03 (Jul 31, 2014)

Thanks again everyone for your kind compliments. I have trouble memorizing patterns to take along with me, and love it that this is one I actually can remember without a pattern! For such a simple repeat, for some reason it didn't seem to get boring, either. 

Loved it so much I wanted to share! Hope everyone has fun making cloths amd scarves with this pattern. I think it's so fun when you find something that is a few years old on the internet (yes, I managed to actually miss something on the web--lol!), and it gets another revival by fiber friends sharing it and passing it around. 

Enjoy, everyone!


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

It's beautiful, I love dishcloths and this one looks great. Thanks for sharing your pictures and the link to the pattern.


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

I love it!!


----------



## Bloomers (Oct 11, 2013)

Wow, great, easy pattern! I will definitely try this one! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Ginny K (Jun 1, 2011)

Yes, that's the one I do all the time!


----------



## bethnegrey (Aug 24, 2012)

This is just so cool, Mrs.Bee! I make these from time to time (haven't used any other kind of dish cloth in at least the past 15 years) and I'll definitely be making this one, thanks to you. Don't you just love it when something incorporates function and gorgeousness?! Thanks much! 



mrsbee03 said:


> The pattern is from The Yarn Harlot's blog. Here's a link to the page:
> 
> http://www.yarnharlot.ca/blog/archives/2006/10/12/one_row_handspun_scarf.html
> 
> ...


 :-D


----------



## rcwatts (Sep 3, 2014)

I WOULD LIKE TO HAVE THE PATTERN. WOULD YOU SHARE IT WITH KNITTING PARADISE MEMBERS?


----------



## KnitGma (Apr 10, 2013)

rcwatts said:


> I WOULD LIKE TO HAVE THE PATTERN. WOULD YOU SHARE IT WITH KNITTING PARADISE MEMBERS?


Please check on page 1 of the post and there is a link for the pattern.


----------



## mamalava (Apr 26, 2014)

Love it! Will be making one of these. Thanks!


----------



## Alesa (Jan 7, 2012)

Thanks for sharing this lovely easy pattern. I see many scarves and dishcloths being made


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Yours is very pretty but looks different from her sx
scarf. Did you knit into back loop?


----------



## Frogger (Sep 6, 2012)

virginia42 said:


> Yours is very pretty but looks different from her sx
> scarf. Did you knit into back loop?


I was thinking the same thing--or perhaps 2 purls between the knits?? Either way it is lovely and I have bookmarked the pattern........thanks for sharing


----------



## mrsbee03 (Jul 31, 2014)

virginia42 said:


> Yours is very pretty but looks different from her sx
> scarf. Did you knit into back loop?


I looked at the scarf on the pattern page and I think mine looks alike, except for the fact that my dishcloth is cotton, and the scarf shown is wool or something with more "give" to it. Perhaps that's why you think it looks different...?

I only knit one stitch of each pattern repeat through the back loop, which is called for in the pattern.


----------



## mrsbee03 (Jul 31, 2014)

Frogger said:


> I was thinking the same thing--or perhaps 2 purls between the knits?? Either way it is lovely and I have bookmarked the pattern........thanks for sharing


Nope! It must be the variegation/color of the yarn. It was knit exactly according to the stitch sequence given...


----------



## mrsbee03 (Jul 31, 2014)

KnitGma said:


> Please check on page 1 of the post and there is a link for the pattern.


Thanks for covering that for me, KnitGma!

:-D


----------



## obsessedinseattle (Apr 14, 2014)

stitch pattern:
Start: Cast on 26 stitches (to make it wider or narrower add or remove stitches in groups of 4 )
Row 1: *knit 2, knit into the back of the next stitch, purl 1. Repeat from * till there are 2 stitches left. Knit 2.


----------



## May (Jan 18, 2011)

It looks to me like your dishcloth is not exactly like the directions... instead of knit one in back, purl one, it looks like knit one in back, purl two...
I like it regardless...
What do you say?



mrsbee03 said:


> I think this one turned out nice! I don't post pics of my dishcloths normally, but this was a new pattern and color way for me, and I like them together.
> I also like that this one is completely reversible, so looks pretty on both sides.


----------



## mrsbee03 (Jul 31, 2014)

May said:


> It looks to me like your dishcloth is not exactly like the directions... instead of knit one in back, purl one, it looks like knit one in back, purl two...
> I like it regardless...
> What do you say?


Can't account for why it looks different. I knit it exactly according to the pattern, and I can guarantee that there are no two purl stitches next to each other! Peeps can see whatever they think they see, but all of the stitches are worked according to the pattern. Not to mention, if there were an extra purl in every repeat, it would have become apparent immediately because the row would have been off by the end....

Kinda starting to wonder why so many people have to try to point out "mistakes" they think they see in a photo....

::shrug::

:?:


----------



## nmclaire (Mar 15, 2013)

Very attractive dishcloth.


----------



## May (Jan 18, 2011)

My apologies... I was not pointing out "mistakes" ... on the contrary, I liked the "change" you apparently had made, that's all... 



mrsbee03 said:


> Can't account for why it looks different. I knit it exactly according to the pattern, and I can guarantee that there are no two purl stitches next to each other! Peeps can see whatever they think they see, but all of the stitches are worked according to the pattern. Not to mention, if there were an extra purl in every repeat, it would have become apparent immediately because the row would have been off by the end....
> 
> Kinda starting to wonder why so many people have to try to point out "mistakes" they think they see in a photo....
> 
> ...


----------



## mrsbee03 (Jul 31, 2014)

May said:


> My apologies... I was not pointing out "mistakes" ... on the contrary, I liked the "change" you apparently had made, that's all...


Thanks, no worries. Wish I could tell you why it's different (which I can't see for some reason). Maybe it's because I'm a left handed person who knits right-handed? Photo turned it around? I'm stumped...

:|


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

Its so pretty, could you share the name of the pattern please so we can look it up, so very beautiful id luv to make it


----------



## Susan-Knits-Too (Apr 18, 2013)

&#128077;&#128079;


----------



## Farmwoman (Jul 2, 2014)

MsBee03- That is a lovely dish cloth, nice that it's reversible too!
Love the colors and design. Thanks fir sharing!


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very pretty


----------



## mimi320 (Aug 31, 2014)

Thank you for sharing the pattern love it. Will definitely be making some maybe Christmas gifts. Did you cast on the same amount of stitches called for in the scarf?


----------



## Ms Sue (Jun 5, 2013)

Very pretty. Thanks for sharing the pattern.


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

Thank You 



mrsbee03 said:


> I cast on 38 stitches for my dishcloth, and knit it on size 6 needles. I wanted the stitches to be somewhat tight because the pattern is rather stretchy horizontally, and I didn't want it to stretch out too much when wet.


----------



## mrsbee03 (Jul 31, 2014)

mimi320 said:


> Thank you for sharing the pattern love it. Will definitely be making some maybe Christmas gifts. Did you cast on the same amount of stitches called for in the scarf?


I cast on 38 for my dishcloth.


----------



## finntwin (Oct 23, 2011)

Very Pretty...Thanks for sharing...I have to find time and knit this one...I might make the scarf into an infinity scarf...I love the pattern..
Thanks..


----------



## cspaen34 (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks for photos and pattern. It is a perfect selection for the varigated cotton.


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

lovely pattern for the multi colored cotton


----------



## Kiwialaska (Sep 4, 2012)

I decided to make the scarf after seeing the finished product, I'm using a solid color but am leaning towards a multi color for my next one. Like the idea of the dish cloths.


----------



## Nanswa (Jul 20, 2011)

Are the pattern in the link and the dishcloth the same? The scarf looks different than the dishcloth to me.


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Love the pattern and the color - great job


----------



## mamalava (Apr 26, 2014)

mrsbee03 said:


> Can't account for why it looks different. I knit it exactly according to the pattern, and I can guarantee that there are no two purl stitches next to each other! Peeps can see whatever they think they see, but all of the stitches are worked according to the pattern. Not to mention, if there were an extra purl in every repeat, it would have become apparent immediately because the row would have been off by the end....
> 
> Kinda starting to wonder why so many people have to try to point out "mistakes" they think they see in a photo....
> 
> ...


I think you did it beautifully. 
I think the difference between your dishcloth and the scarf that people are seeing is due to the fact that you used cotton yarn and therefore the stitches are more defined. She used a yarn she dyed and spun herself and the stitches do not appear as well defined. One is not better than the other, the yarns just show off a bit differently.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Very pretty!


----------



## snoopylover (Nov 13, 2011)

Looks easy, I'll definately try it, Thanks!


----------



## mrsbee03 (Jul 31, 2014)

mamalava said:


> I think you did it beautifully.
> I think the difference between your dishcloth and the scarf that people are seeing is due to the fact that you used cotton yarn and therefore the stitches are more defined. She used a yarn she dyed and spun herself and the stitches do not appear as well defined. One is not better than the other, the yarns just show off a bit differently.


Thank you! 💜💜💜💜


----------



## Izziebear (Dec 31, 2011)

Thanks. I made one today.


----------



## Movveit (Oct 19, 2013)

Very nice


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you for sharing that pretty pattern !


----------



## Pattez (Feb 21, 2014)

I made one right away but used the 26 stitches I then started a new one and cast on 42 and like it better for a dish cloth. Thanks so much for the pattern!


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

pretty


----------



## Weezieo77 (Feb 24, 2011)

Very pretty and like the stitch pattern. I enjoy making washcloths!


----------



## mimi320 (Aug 31, 2014)

You could also cast on more stitches and make it a dish towel it would make a good one because the pattern is reversible.


----------



## Mary JB (May 14, 2011)

mrsbee03 said:


> Can't account for why it looks different. I knit it exactly according to the pattern, and I can guarantee that there are no two purl stitches next to each other! Peeps can see whatever they think they see, but all of the stitches are worked according to the pattern. Not to mention, if there were an extra purl in every repeat, it would have become apparent immediately because the row would have been off by the end....
> 
> Kinda starting to wonder why so many people have to try to point out "mistakes" they think they see in a photo....
> 
> ...


----------



## craftilady (Feb 1, 2011)

Very pretty. I love dishcloth patterns.


----------



## mrsbee03 (Jul 31, 2014)

Thanks, MaryJB.  

Wasn't it fun to knit up? Something about this pattern did not feel boring to knit, but yet still very simple.


----------



## grommitt (Apr 12, 2011)

supper love the pattern


----------



## bjstatha (Oct 10, 2013)

mrsbee03 said:


> I think this one turned out nice! I don't post pics of my dishcloths normally, but this was a new pattern and color way for me, and I like them together.
> I also like that this one is completely reversible, so looks pretty on both sides.


I like to crochet dishcloths and am learning to knit. This looks easy enough. Could you share the pattern??


----------



## mrsbee03 (Jul 31, 2014)

bjstatha said:


> I like to crochet dishcloths and am learning to knit. This looks easy enough. Could you share the pattern??


If you read through the thread, the link has been posted several times.


----------



## bjstatha (Oct 10, 2013)

oh ok thank you


----------



## luvs2knit47 (Sep 27, 2011)

I'd like to have this pattern...pretty...I like thinner dish cloths that are easier to wring out...could modify pattern...


----------



## bjstatha (Oct 10, 2013)

Is there another kind of yarn other than peaches and cr or that other one can't remember off hand that would make nice soft light weight cloths or do I just have to make the stitches less dense?


----------



## mrsbee03 (Jul 31, 2014)

bjstatha said:


> Is there another kind of yarn other than peaches and cr or that other one can't remember off hand that would make nice soft light weight cloths or do I just have to make the stitches less dense?


You can make this out of any yarn, any weight. There are lots of nice cotton yarns out there that are sport weight and finer. 

BTW, every time I see your avatar, it cracks me up! Love it!


----------



## JOJOKNITS (Nov 13, 2012)

Thankyou for this pattern, its lovely, saved it!


----------



## TAYATT (Mar 11, 2014)

Beautiful! Love the colors!


----------



## bjstatha (Oct 10, 2013)

Thank you. I Think she's cute too.


----------



## burgher (Feb 9, 2013)

It's really pretty, Thank you so much for posting the pattern


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

thank you for sharing, i love to do dishcloths and will be trying this pattern and will make a scarf also


----------



## KnitGma (Apr 10, 2013)

Love the pattern. I have made 2 dishcloths (1 solid color and 1 variegated) and I have about 24" done on a scarf for my sister. So easy and fun to knit.


----------



## mrsbee03 (Jul 31, 2014)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

That's nice, lovely work.

Pam


----------



## desertcarr (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern. Really like your dishcloth!


----------



## KnitGma (Apr 10, 2013)

KnitGma said:


> Love the pattern. I have made 2 dishcloths (1 solid color and 1 variegated) and I have about 24" done on a scarf for my sister. So easy and fun to knit.


Scarf completed.


----------



## Emell (Apr 30, 2011)

I normally knit into the back of the stitch. What can I do to knit the pattern?


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

Does anyone know of a crochet stitch that is similar to this? I am doing a KAL, but have a crocheter who asked. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Typsknits (Aug 6, 2011)

Love it and the colour too!


----------

